# Altus, Oklahoma Drug Store and Druggist Bottles



## BF109 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi all, a few bottles I'd like to share from Altus, OK.  Dug these out of the old dump there a long time ago.

BURKETT & SON
ALTUS DRUG STORE
OKLAHOMA

OWL DRUG CO.
NORTH SIDE SQUARE
ALTUS, OKLAHOMA.

GEO. D. PENDLETON
DRUGGIST
ALTUS, OKLA.

MCELROY DRUG CO.
PRESCRIPTION SPECIALISTS
ALTUS, OKLA.

I like the one with "NORTH SIDE SQUARE".  I remember going around that old square many a time!   Thanks for looking!


----------



## Warf rat (Dec 29, 2018)

Those are really nice. Did you find any other stuff with them?


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice druggist bottles. I especially like the Owl Drug store bottle.


----------



## BF109 (Dec 30, 2018)

Warf rat said:


> Those are really nice. Did you find any other stuff with them?



Thank you. We were diggin' all kinds of stuff but it was so long ago (early 70s). I can remember these because they're embossed.


----------



## BF109 (Dec 30, 2018)

shotdwn said:


> Nice druggist bottles. I especially like the Owl Drug store bottle.



Thanks shotdwn, me too!


----------



## stephengray (Jan 9, 2019)

Good bottles! I collect Oklahoma bottles and I like that owl and Burkett & Son. I've seen all of these before with the Pendleton being the most common of these (used to have one myself) but compared to other towns in Oklahoma still rare. What other bottles do you have? I will post some of mine for you to see.

Stephen


----------



## BF109 (Jan 11, 2019)

stephengray said:


> Good bottles! I collect Oklahoma bottles and I like that owl and Burkett & Son. I've seen all of these before with the Pendleton being the most common of these (used to have one myself) but compared to other towns in Oklahoma still rare. What other bottles do you have? I will post some of mine for you to see.
> 
> Stephen



Thanks, Stephen! I've got a few more OKC bottles I will try to post soon, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 14, 2019)

shotdwn said:


> Nice druggist bottles. I especially like the Owl Drug store bottle.



Me too! But they all are COOL!


----------



## nebrokla87 (Feb 15, 2019)

Is the dump down there in altus worth digging still.


----------



## BF109 (Feb 18, 2019)

nebrokla87 said:


> Is the dump down there in altus worth digging still.



Afraid I don't know, this was back in the early 70s. It was just west of town on both the north and south sides of highway 62.


----------



## willong (Feb 24, 2019)

BF109 said:


> Afraid I don't know, this was back in the early 70s. It was just west of town on both the north and south sides of highway 62.




Hi BF109,   Was that dump farther west than the railroad tracks?  (I enjoy map research. Combined with today's online satellite imagery, one can sometimes evaluate possible dig sites from the comfort of home.)

WL


----------



## sandchip (Feb 26, 2019)

Guess I missed those first time around.  Those are some great locals.  I appreciate you posting them for us.


----------



## stephengray (May 25, 2021)

BF109, same question as the other post I made, are you willing to let go of any of these? I have a lot of bottles I could trade or I could purchase them. Pls let me know!

Stephen


----------

